# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - New Models HTC D816 , LG , Xiaomi , and more [+]

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [19 SEP 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Xiaomi Redmi 1S eMMC Direct / eMMC Layout / Full Dump  [ World First ]* *LG D295 eMMC Direct/ Easy Repair / ISP Pinout  / Dump   *  *HTC Desire 816 ( D816T ) eMMC Direct / Easy Repair/ ISP Pinout  / Dump   *       *Support Page:*  Xiaomi Redmi 1S Full Dump package uploaded   [ World First ]Xiaomi Redmi 1S eMMC Layout uploaded [ World First ]LG D295 Full Dump package uploaded [ World First ]LG D295 Easy Repair package uploaded   [ World First ]LG D295 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded  [ World First ]HTC Desire 816 ( D816T ) Dump package uploadedHTC Desire 816 ( D816T ) Easy Repair package uploadedHTC Desire 816 ( D816T ) Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung N7105 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded ( fixed ) thanks to : Lemor and Ron2Pet for feedback   *Xiaomi Redmi 1S:*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC  
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Premium Models :*   _All other models  are premium models High Quality Pinouts and details are available to eMMC Pro Users in support area . _     *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

